# ERAC Show 25th September – NEW VENUE!!



## Connie_F

It is with great pleasure to announce that we have managed to secure a full size, airconditioned sports hall for our September show at:


*Riverside Ice & Leisure Centre*
*Victoria Road*
*Chelmsford* 
*Essex*
*CM1 1FG*​ 

We will have use of the whole main hall which comfortably holds nearly 150 tables : victory: - so let’s make this the best ERAC show that Essex has seen so far!

For table bookings please contact me on [email protected] 

Note that this event replaces the previously advertised show in Rayleigh (show flyers with the new venue will be going out to shops etc. shortly but please spread the word in the meantime :2thumb

Cheers
Connie

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Private breeders selling Livestock - Commercial traders selling dry goods*​ 
*Open to general public*
*from 10.30am - 3.30pm*​ 
Café/Restaurant on site
Ample parking​ 
Easy wheelchair access​ 

*Admission:*
*£4.00 Adults *
*£2.00 Concessions *​ 
Under 16’s must be accompanied by an adult​ 
No sale of live animals to under 16’s without parent’s consent​


----------



## Austin Allegro

Well done. A damn jolly good show


----------



## Connie_F

Thank you Sir :blush: 

It certainly will be the biggest event I've ever organised for the club and the fact that its almost two thirds of the size of Kempton Park is making me slightly nervous . Staff at the centre have been more than helpful with our requirements so if this turns out a good'un, this could well be a permanent venue for ERAC in the future : victory:


----------



## truncheon1973

*show*

glad we could finally get it sorted for you connie, its been a long time coming!!!

cant wait for the show its gonna be awesome!!


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK

Hello I had a table at the last show:2thumb: 
Is it open to everyone to just turn up on the day and enjoy the show?
I will be there agian


----------



## wilkinss77

well, i can't go- it's too far away & i don't drive! the rayleigh venue was perfect for me, but i can't get to chelmsford.:devil:


----------



## Khanidge

wilkinss77 said:


> well, i can't go- it's too far away & i don't drive! the rayleigh venue was perfect for me, but i can't get to chelmsford.:devil:


If you ask nicely and don't mind lending a hand you could always jump a lift from me. I'm in Hadleigh so your on the way through :2thumb::2thumb:

Regards Dean....


----------



## wilkinss77

Khanidge said:


> If you ask nicely and don't mind lending a hand you could always jump a lift from me. I'm in Hadleigh so your on the way through :2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> Regards Dean....


you're on! would you mind giving me a lift then, please? & what do i need to do to lend a hand?


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

When is table booking info being sent out?


----------



## Connie_F

Gemstone Dragons said:


> When is table booking info being sent out?


Hi Jo,

info has already gone out to our regular exhibitors but due to the bigger venue, we have a few extra tables to offer : victory: I've just sent you booking form etc via email. Please confirm your booking as soon as pos - tables are going fast!


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

Oh great thanks hun


----------



## debbie_baby1

hi just a quick question is this show open tithe public or do u need a invite like the show in may ? first show I would have gone to I'm a complete newbie in the reptile world lol


----------



## Connie_F

debbie_baby1 said:


> hi just a quick question is this show open tithe public or do u need a invite like the show in may ? first show I would have gone to I'm a complete newbie in the reptile world lol


No invite this time, open to the public as per my first post on this thread


----------



## Connie_F

Only 2 months to go to the biggest ERAC event ever. The show has just gone European :2thumb:. There’s still some tables left, please contact [email protected] if interested.


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

Will decide this week if I need a table or not hun, I only have a couple of babies left and have booked Kempton already - may book table with you incase too though xxx


----------



## edmattmeades

Hey I have been looking at the ERAC website as me and a couple of mates wanted to go to a reptile show in Essex and ERAC was first to come up in google so thinking about coming. Could u just let me no some details on here or via my email ...... [email protected] ......Also could u let me no about tables and stuff as well as I might be interested in booking one if not this time probs next time.
Thanks Matt


----------



## Cornzz

How big will it be and how many breeders and stalls?


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

It is 2/3rds of the size of Kempton and tables are sold out.
We have a table booked and hope to be there if we have anything left after kempton


----------



## Cornzz

Lol I have never been to a reptile show before and would like to look around but how many reptiles will be there? Also is it free to get in? Please inform me!


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

It's usually about £5 to get in and there will be lots of reptiles there


----------



## Connie_F

Gemstone Dragons said:


> It is 2/3rds of the size of Kempton and tables are sold out.


We do still have a few tables available but I don't expect them to be here for much longer :whistling2:


----------



## Cornzz

Ok I may go lol


----------



## debbie_baby1

I carnt wait will be my first ever show! very excited lol


----------



## mikeyp86

i have never been to one of these shows before, can i just rock up and pay on the day for admission? or do i need to book tickets? it would be me, wife and 2 kids, not for a table just to come and view cheers


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

You just turn up and pay entry on the door


----------



## Danul

*Cant wait*

Cant wait I,ve just got into geckos and after a nice crested one so really excited about the show



x2 bearded dragons
x2 Leopard Geckos


----------



## reachxlucifer

*to far away *

hi,

i live in warrington and am just wondering is there any that isnt in london and any closer to warrington?


----------



## Diction

I'm going! So excited, this will be my first reptile show!


----------



## Danul

*Where can I ask if some certain reptiles will be there*

Hi im coming to the show but want to put feelers out if anyone is going to have some pygmy Leaf chameleons there to sell, must be CB 

pls

Dan

(sorry if in wrong section)


----------



## oscarsi001

at long last , a show thats 20 mins walk from my front door !:2thumb:


----------



## CharOnSea

Anyone mind giving me a lift im in clacton & really want to go as its a day before my birthday  lol!


----------



## chris_wade

i shall be going, same with the doncaster show, if anyone needs a lift imcoming from leicester so if its roughly on the way we can arrange something


----------



## Connie_F

*Show Update*

Hi All,

Good news and good news: The event will be open ½ hour earlier, at 10am, for anyone with a valid membership card belonging to a club/society that is affiliated to the FBH. (Proof of membership, e.g. membership card will be required upon entry). 

Also, the venue owners have confirmed that the Ice Rink *Bar will be open* for our event :2thumb:

There’s a handful of tables left if anyone’s interested.

Cheers
Connie


----------



## CharOnSea

chris_wade said:


> i shall be going, same with the doncaster show, if anyone needs a lift imcoming from leicester so if its roughly on the way we can arrange something


Mind picking me up lol ? whens donny


----------



## Danul

what sort of clubs and are there any around norwich?


----------



## chris_wade

CharOnSea said:


> Mind picking me up lol ? whens donny


 
haha clacton isnt on the way to them im afraid


----------



## seraea

Really looking forward to this!


----------



## seraea

Hey Char, I just spoke to my friend, who is driving, and she said that it's no probs if you want a lift, we can pick you up - possible to meet us somewhere we know though? In town? The common? PM me when you read this x


----------



## Quiguli

> Anyone mind giving me a lift im in clacton & really want to go as its a day before my birthday :sad: lol!


Hey Char, I dont mind picking you up. Im in Harwich so its on the way my friend seraea mentioned it too


----------



## CharOnSea

Aww thank youus!!


----------



## Connie_F

Danul said:


> are there any around norwich?


Yes there is, the Eastern Herpetological Society (EHS), http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-ehs-club-meetings-fortcoming-attrations.html

Contact Austin_Allegro on here.


----------



## CharOnSea

hoping theres some cresties there


----------



## Slurm

CharOnSea said:


> hoping theres some cresties there


i'll be bringing quite a few, pinstripes, harlequins, tigers and dalmations...


----------



## Honest Cheat

Just getting into keeping reptiles and setting up my first Crested Gecko tank, looking forward to my first reptile show. tank is 18x18x24 Exo Terra

hi slurm, have been on various forums and there seems to be much debate on substrate, could you recomend a good substrate to use please, would like to get it right before i buy anything. will be checking your table out as interested in Harlequins, 

Cheers.. Gary...


Essex


----------



## CharOnSea

Honest Cheat said:


> Just getting into keeping reptiles and setting up my first Crested Gecko tank, looking forward to my first reptile show. tank is 18x18x24 Exo Terra
> 
> hi slurm, have been on various forums and there seems to be much debate on substrate, could you recomend a good substrate to use please, would like to get it right before i buy anything. will be checking your table out as interested in Harlequins,
> 
> Cheers.. Gary...
> 
> 
> Essex


Kitchen towel for babies/juvis, Adults can stay on kitchen towel or move onto eco earth, i used to keep mine on eco but i've gone back to towel.
Cresties are great reps to start with given they are cared for!
Make sure your room wont go above 25c, over heating stresses as does not enough heat.


----------



## Syx

Should be going to this! Went to the last ERAC show and got a lovely royal. Looking for a few things, if any breeders are bringing any of these plese let me know:

Western Hognose (don't care about albino's or hets)
Mexican Black Kingsnake (preferably hatchling)
Crested Gecko (hatchling preferably harlys or pinstripes)
Gargoyle Gecko (normal hatchling)

Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## Honest Cheat

Hi CharOnSea

Thanks for the advice will be looking into that.


----------



## SakuraPastel

I is open to general public does this mean that anyone can turn. Up pay admission and enter? Will there be some snake vendors?


----------



## MCEE

I am hoping any or all of the following will be available:

Rankins
Ackies
Chuckwallas
Uromasyx

Love to get some chuckwallas but they seem to be few and far between these days.


----------



## Fangio

SakuraPastel said:


> I is open to general public does this mean that anyone can turn. Up pay admission and enter? Will there be some snake vendors?


Yes and yes.


----------



## CharOnSea

I'm after cresties/gargs & day geckos possible tokays!


----------



## Bizzle

I'll be there, And I'm looking forward to it! Bring on the tables with the Cresties, Torts and Royals! :2thumb:


----------



## Diction

CharOnSea said:


> Anyone mind giving me a lift im in clacton & really want to go as its a day before my birthday  lol!


I wish I could help, but I don't drive.

You could get a bus though? 74x to Colchester station and the Chelmsford bus from there? It's really easy train route though if you need help : victory:


----------



## DJSimes

Can anyone plse tell me if there will, definitely be any CWD's for sale at this show?

Thanks


----------



## Nattie08

Anyone know if there will be any ackies at the show?


----------



## HannahM

Hi im looking at going to this show, will there be pygmy chameleons there?


----------



## V3NOM82

Can any body attend? And where in Essex is it? Thankyou: victory:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

Yes anybody can attend, it's in Chelmsford and you can pay about a fiver on the door to get in and look around


----------



## oscarsi001

Diction said:


> I wish I could help, but I don't drive.
> 
> You could get a bus though? 74x to Colchester station and the Chelmsford bus from there? It's really easy train route though if you need help : victory:


and its no more than a 5 min walk from either the bus or train station ......:2thumb:


----------



## Connie_F

V3NOM82 said:


> Can any body attend? And where in Essex is it? Thankyou: victory:


Details on the first page of this thread :whistling2:


----------



## DayGecko

Can't believe there's a rep show so close! I'm there


----------



## lukeraymont

hey guys will any body be selling brazillian rainbow boas???? been craving one for a while ahah


----------



## seraea

Anybody going to be selling common boas there?


----------



## Connie_F

DayGecko said:


> Can't believe there's a rep show so close! I'm there


Hope you will be - its a new venue with plenty of space & new exhibitors



lukeraymont said:


> hey guys will any body be selling brazillian rainbow boas???? been craving one for a while ahah


Yes, there will be, you might find some unusual morphs too :whistling2:



seraea said:


> Anybody going to be selling common boas there?


There should be a few you can choose from


----------



## Connie_F

Only 12 days to go! *VISITORS* – please note that this event replaces our originally advertised venue in Rayleigh, therefore invitations are not required for visitors to the show : victory:

Anyone with a valid membership card of a club/society affiliated to the FBH will be allowed entry ½ hour earlier at 10.00am. General public entry is from 10.30am.

Oh yes, and the bar at the Ice Rink will be open! :2thumb:

Looking forward to seeing you all there


----------



## Fizzit

Connie_F said:


> Only 12 days to go! *VISITORS* – please note that this event replaces our originally advertised venue in Rayleigh, therefore invitations are not required for visitors to the show : victory:
> 
> Anyone with a valid membership card of a club/society affiliated to the FBH will be allowed entry ½ hour earlier at 10.00am. General public entry is from 10.30am.
> 
> Oh yes, and the bar at the Ice Rink will be open! :2thumb:
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you all there


Will there many leopard gecks there. I'm looking for a nice morph


----------



## jamie ludbrook

Fizzit said:


> Will there many leopard gecks there. I'm looking for a nice morph


would also like to know if any leo breeders will be there ??


----------



## Slurm

you can garantee it....lots of leos will be there


----------



## jonathanlbuck

Is there going to be any Pygmy chameleons ? I have booked travel already just need to know how much I am going to be spending :whistling2:


----------



## Danul

**



jonathanlbuck said:


> Is there going to be any Pygmy chameleons ? I have booked travel already just need to know how much I am going to be spending :whistling2:


Hope so as thats what im after too


----------



## Fizzit

Slurm said:


> you can garantee it....lots of leos will be there


What are the prices like normally at these events, do they go up higher than normal?


----------



## bladesftp

can i just turn up or is an invite needed for this show?


----------



## Fizzit

bladesftp said:


> can i just turn up or is an invite needed for this show?


Hello Blades - due to the larger venue you can just turn up to this one and pay admission on the door.


----------



## wilkinss77

Fizzit said:


> What are the prices like normally at these events, do they go up higher than normal?


they're often cheaper- & you get things you never see elsewhere, like the male coastal rosy boa i got at the last one- £100. they usually go for a lot more. & i've never even seen one before. so it's worth going.


----------



## chris_wade

looking forward to this show guys, hopefully its a good as todays at the dome was


----------



## vivalabam

I think I may have to come along, seeing as it's only 10 minutes away from me! :lol2:


----------



## Fizzit

vivalabam said:


> I think I may have to come along, seeing as it's only 10 minutes away from me! :lol2:


Jealous.... Over 2 hr drive for me. Really wanna go though


----------



## vivalabam

Fizzit said:


> Jealous.... Over 2 hr drive for me. Really wanna go though


I'm usually in that boat. :lol2: I'm normally up in Lancaster and everything is miles away :lol2:

Luckily someone mentioned this on facebook, I would have never have known otherwise!


----------



## wilkinss77

vivalabam said:


> I'm usually in that boat. :lol2: I'm normally up in Lancaster and everything is miles away :lol2:
> 
> Luckily someone mentioned this on facebook, I would have never have known otherwise!


yes you did- i told you about it here a couple of months ago!


----------



## Connie_F

Hi All,

Just a reminder that this venue replaces our previously advertised show in Rayleigh. The address of the *NEW VENUE* is:

Riverside Ice & Leisure Centre
Victoria Road
Chelmsford
Essex
CM11FG

Show is open to the general public (no invitations needed) from 10.30am – 3.30pm and anyone with a valid membership card belonging to a club/society affiliated to the FBH can enter from 10.00am.

Had a few enquiries about train station, it is Chelmsford and I have just checked, trains are running regularly on Sunday. The venue is only 10 mins walk from the station and will be signposted along the way. 

Hope to see many of you there, enjoy the day.

Connie
Secretary
Essex Reptiles & Amphibians Club


----------



## vivalabam

wilkinss77 said:


> yes you did- i told you about it here a couple of months ago!


Oh yeah like I remember that long ago! :lol2:


----------



## chris_wade

is there a cash machine within or close to the venue? its always handy


----------



## reptile_man_08

Will be there wearing a CB t-shirt and taking photos: victory:


----------



## chris_wade

get ya pics up then guys so i know who to look for


----------



## kimhowell

Look for two 21 odd year olds - male and female - both under 5ft 6, my OH is colombian - with piercings. Cant be missed. Called carlos - call him alejandro and i'll love you forever..


----------



## jayde

cannot wait like 2 minutes from me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Syx

Just getting directions, mainly going for frozen delights for the reps and some decorations, may pick up something though


----------



## chris_wade

well im up, leaving in about half hour  see you all there.


----------



## PrincessPurple

I'm on the M4. 

I'll be looking for something that strikes my fancy. Maybe another royal, but I'm open to something new, too. So excited!


----------



## Diction

I just really want to hold some big snakes (burms, Becca, retics etc...), a mbk and a bosc. Anyonevwho can make my dream come true I'll love forever! 

Right, best get the girlfriend a cuppa so we can get ready for ten. So excited! ! :mf_dribble:


----------



## twisted_angel

Just leaving now. My first show. Cannot wait : victory:


----------



## vivalabam

I'm still waiting to leave, my friend is late picking me up, grr!


----------



## Diction

If anyone does look out for me I'll have faded turquoise and red hair, a red and blue striped jumper and a few pieces of metal in my face :lol2:


----------



## Paul_MTS

Much better venue but still boring, royals, boas, corns, beardies and leopard geckos.

Must get myself to a more varied show, where are the carpets! Only saw about 5 carpets in total.


----------



## Diction

I loved it, really loved the variety!

I don't know who owned the male and female pine but if you still have them available and are on this forum I might need to PM you!

Still sad I came home with nothing though :'(


----------



## chris_wade

i enjoyed it. came home with a childrens and 2 royals


----------



## Syx

Not much variety but a great show still! Came back with a Hoggie and a MBk over the moon, got loads of equipment and food aswell more than happy!!


----------



## Caz

Syx said:


> Not much variety but a great show still! Came back with a Hoggie and a MBk over the moon, got loads of equipment and food aswell more than happy!!


Not much variety?
This is taken from what another member bought today:
*1.1 unrelated CB Fox Snakes (Pantherophis vulpina)
1.0 CB Amazon Tree Boa (Corallus hortulanus)
1.1 unrelated subadult/adult Corn Snakes (Pantherophis guttata) including a truly strikingly marked female
0.1 CB Thai Bamboo Rat Snake (Oreocryptophys porphyracea coxi) *
*1.1 CB Oregon Red-Sided Garter Snakes (Thamnophis sirtalis concinnus)*

I do wonder what 'variety' some people want to see..:whistling2:


----------



## DayGecko

got some nice plants, wondering if the plant stool has a site at all?


----------



## Bradley

good show. Lots of variety compared to other shows. seem like the german guy had the most variety but a few commen ts put me off buying from him. Nice to see some day geckos about and also good to see the caiman lizard


----------



## leopardgeckomad

it was a very good venue and variety was good imo.

i bought along about 40-45 geckos and i completely sold out by 2. 

brad


----------



## CS33

leopardgeckomad said:


> it was a very good venue and variety was good imo.
> 
> i bought along about 40-45 geckos and i completely sold out by 2.
> 
> brad


 how much money did u make?


----------



## leopardgeckomad

CS33 said:


> how much money did u make?


more than expected  i expected about 1300


----------



## CS33

leopardgeckomad said:


> more than expected  i expected about 1300


 not bad for a days work then


----------



## leopardgeckomad

but it was the joy that was worth it, everybody who came to me was happy, i let them held them even if they wernt intrested.  and the best thing is that every person said how laid back and healthy they all looked


----------



## wilkinss77

Syx said:


> Not much variety but a great show still! Came back with a Hoggie and a MBk over the moon, got loads of equipment and food aswell more than happy!!


:gasp:yer avin' a larf! there were things i've never seen before other than in pictures! they had a storr's monitor, banded & striped bamboo racers, fox snakes, rosy boas, tricolour hogs, variable kings, & more rare aussie geckos than you could shake a stick at- & i got a female coastal rosy boa for my male, which i got at the may show. not much variety my :censor:!


----------



## Danul

Have to agee was soo much choice and even managed to get my Pygmy chameleons... And the couple with panther chameleons was ever so helpful.. Live plants a plenty and alsome choices... Plus got in at 10 as not many members turned up... Bargin!!! Well organised and came how with 4 new baby's so over the moon well done ERAC... Great venue and organised only quibble charging for my 5 old to get In was a bit off


----------



## tom495

I thought the show looked a lot better than the one earlier on in the year great choice of venue. having said that i have had a bad experience today, been sold a dodgy snake. Tbh I shouldve asked to hold it before i bought it, but it looked ok in the pot. Its a male corn snake and it cant seem to move normally kinda twists its back and lacks the coordination most snakes have, falls of your hand etc. Really jerks and twists. Really not happy about this i have email the chairman of the ERAC, I very much doubt ill any form of help with this, im stuck with it now, id imagine it going to cost me a fortune in vet bills, but I think the seller needs to outed to everyone so nothing like this happens to hobbyists like us again, really dishonest stuff a snake like that shouldnt even be for sale never mind available at the show. so gutted :-(


----------



## Syx

wilkinss77 said:


> :gasp:yer avin' a larf! there were things i've never seen before other than in pictures! they had a storr's monitor, banded & striped bamboo racers, fox snakes, rosy boas, tricolour hogs, variable kings, & more rare aussie geckos than you could shake a stick at- & i got a female coastal rosy boa for my male, which i got at the may show. not much variety my :censor:!


I obviously can't have looked properely lol! Still had a great time as I said, I wasn't putting the show down at all, better than the one in May by far. Think the promoters and the exhibitors done a great job sorry if anyone thought I was having a go!


----------



## oscarsi001

Paul_MTS said:


> Much better venue but still boring, royals, boas, corns, beardies and leopard geckos.
> 
> Must get myself to a more varied show, where are the carpets! Only saw about 5 carpets in total.


:lol2: , must have been a different show to the one i was at today , loads of different critters tucked away amongst the expected , picked up a lovely little emerald swift and soooooo nearly tempted by a rhac.leachianus (and may yet still email the breeder) , let alone some gorgeous other little australian geckos, and a pair of madagascan leaf frogs ..............still , if what you want isn't there, then i guess you might have found it boring !:gasp:


----------



## seraea

I went hoping to find a nice boa, and I did! Very cheap too, courtesy of the Genetic Gems table 
I wasn't sure what to expect as it was only my 2nd show, my first being Kempton..and although it was much much smaller, I was very impressed with the variety, and the fact everyone was so friendly!
I think the ERAC team did an awesome job, and organised a really nice event.
Thanks for putting the effort in, so that the rest of us could enjoy the different herps guys!


----------



## Honest Cheat

This was my first reptile Show, easy to find, only around an hour by train, very impressed as my first show, more variety then shops near me, not knocking shops they cant keep everything,
bought my first Extreme Harlequin Crested Gecko ( male) around 5 months old, Checking out his new home at mo,not kept anything before so new to all this.
Looking forward to more shows, had a great day.
Well done to the organisers...........


----------



## tom495

anyone know the contact details or company name of the german guy that was in the back right hand corner of the show? he was opposite the guy with the cheaper bulbs and fittings etc?


----------



## Danul

tom495 said:


> anyone know the contact details or company name of the german guy that was in the back right hand corner of the show? he was opposite the guy with the cheaper bulbs and fittings etc?


Lol Tom type in Doncaster in the search engine... You will find a chat started german seller.... or summat like that with some pretty interesting read will also find a way to contact the seller to bro...gl


----------



## Diction

I thought I saw a huge variety but honestly I haven't been to a show before to be able to say. I think my girlfriend fell in love with the hoggies and rosy boas. Had no idea how small they are! :flrt: Also really loved the spotted and children's 

I wish I had been brave enough to take pictures.


----------



## Danul

tom495 said:


> anyone know the contact details or company name of the german guy that was in the back right hand corner of the show? he was opposite the guy with the cheaper bulbs and fittings etc?


Mod edit - {Sorry guys - on your side with this, but forum rules is forum rules - no naming and shaming. There is enough info on the thread from people to find out if they need to (or pm Mujician if you're interested, but it can't go on the public boards}
Found this... It about the trader you want info on gl


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

Sooooo, who was the person opposite my table claiming to be Gemstone Dragons with 1st generation Gemstone Dragons babies????


----------



## tom495

I understand that, and dont want info on the boards pvt message is fine so i can contact him, but i have a suffering animal because of this bloke and i do think everyone should be aware of what he is doing once a case has been made. it did ruin today for me and I dont know what to do with this poor snake as i have never seen or heard of this condition, cant find anything on the net at all!


----------



## twisted_angel

leopardgeckomad said:


> it was a very good venue and variety was good imo.
> 
> i bought along about 40-45 geckos and i completely sold out by 2.
> 
> brad


I think my step son brought a Gecko from you. We also brought a viv from you. If so Gary the Gecko as he is known now is settling in lovely :2thumb:


----------



## Diction

Gemstone Dragons said:


> Sooooo, who was the person opposite my table claiming to be Gemstone Dragons with 1st generation Gemstone Dragons babies????


Seriously?! Wow, that is something else!


----------



## twisted_angel

It was my first show and we found it really good. I brought a Cherry head Tortoise (bit worried now though as was off the German guy as mentioned above), My husband brought his first Tarantula and set up and my step son brought his first Gecko.


----------



## Diction

twisted_angel said:


> It was my first show and we found it really good. I brought a Cherry head Tortoise (bit worried now though as was off the German guy as mentioned above), My husband brought his first Tarantula and set up and my step son brought his first Gecko.


I think I saw you buy it. I was at his table when someone bought a tortoise. He was in the back corner yeah?


----------



## twisted_angel

Diction said:


> I think I saw you buy it. I was at his table when someone bought a tortoise. He was in the back corner yeah?


That is right back corner. I brought a cherry head but he also had a pancake too. He was the only seller to have Tortoises. He had a good selection of reptiles.


----------



## wilkinss77

Paul_MTS said:


> Much better venue but still boring, royals, boas, corns, beardies and leopard geckos.
> 
> Must get myself to a more varied show, where are the carpets! Only saw about 5 carpets in total.


you couldn't've been looking properly! there was LOADS of rare & unusual stuff there- a storr's monitor- ever seen one before? i ain't! bamboo ratsnakes- are they boring? how about fox snakes? rare aussie geckos? rosy boas? trinket ratsnakes? variable kingsnakes? none of them are boring- & all of them were at the show.


----------



## DayGecko

yeah noticed his day geckos, not many there though, still a good show


----------



## leopardgeckomad

twisted_angel said:


> That is right back corner. I brought a cherry head but he also had a pancake too. He was the only seller to have Tortoises. He had a good selection of reptiles.


yes it was me who sold you the gecko .

also to RFUK.

Rules :L, there wernt any rules when people were naming and shaming me were there even though i wernt doing anything wrong.

if i find out the german guys name i will put it on here as i think its disgusting! .


----------



## tom495

You are right people should know where to avoid or where to have caution and where the good guys are that know each individual animal on there stand. Shops quite regularly get slated on forums like this and after all sellers at these events are running a kind shop just without their own building. I would not say necessarily to avoid this bloke completely but just be cautious of his stock as its not bred by him, inspect it very, very carefully before purchase.


----------



## kimhowell

I also think he should be named - otherwise I'm sure many people will steer clear of any men selling with german accents!:whip:


----------



## wilkinss77

kimhowell said:


> I also think he should be named - otherwise I'm sure many people will steer clear of any men selling with german accents!:whip:


vos ist das?:gasp:


----------



## debbie_baby1

I see this guy, I asked him a question and he just shook his shoulders and didn't really understand me. so I walked on. glad I dd now by the sounds of it.


----------



## lizamphid1

leopardgeckomad said:


> yes it was me who sold you the gecko .
> 
> also to RFUK.
> 
> Rules :L, there wernt any rules when people were naming and shaming me were there even though i wernt doing anything wrong.
> 
> if i find out the german guys name i will put it on here as i think its disgusting! .


What was wrong with the tort?


----------



## jayde

well i absolutley loved it !!!!! my first show altho having people there not selling legitimatly is just wrong he will be caught out eventually!!!!!


----------



## wilkinss77

jayde said:


> well i absolutley loved it !!!!! my first show altho having people there not selling legitimatly is just wrong he will be caught out eventually!!!!!


? who?


----------



## chris_wade

wilkinss77 said:


> ? who?


 
think thee on about the german guy


----------



## Ian.g

as a buyer....I thoroughly enjoyed it! it was relaxed...plenty of space, and not at all crowded. if I was a seller I may have been a bit fed up though, as unfortunately there was not that many people through the door, so as a result a lot of people barely sold anything....but if the venue stays, and is maybe held at a date not so close to doncaster, and is more known about things would be very different!....there were lots of hidden gems there! I was delighted to get myself an oregon red spotted garter snake! and seeing rubber boas for sale was a real treat!! there were some nice rat snakes there, and also some nice milks and a few nice kings too! all in all I think it was a good show that just suffered because of timing and lack of people knowing about it.


----------



## vivalabam

I had a good day! Met some awesome forum people. :no1:

I also came home with a centipede, 2 scorps and a praying mantis! 

I loved the froggles, but at £35 for the cheapest one I just couldn't afford them.  

I also got some eco blocks from TSS, at £1 per block how can you say no! Also a water dish for the froggles I'm picking up tomorrow. :flrt:

I was expecting it to be bigger, but it still had everything I wanted there!


----------



## reptile_man_08

reptile_man_08 said:


> Will be there wearing a CB t-shirt and taking photos: victory:


Great show with plenty of variety. I really don't have a clue how some of you are saying there wasn't much variety... Nice cool venue, plenty of space to move about, but one of the quietest shows I've been to.
Only met a few people of the forum(s) which I found a bit surprising especially since my t shirt had my forum name on it.:lol2:
Pics will be up ASAP


----------



## kimhowell

Already sitting there thinking...tomorrow...I'ma get the camera out! :no1:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

Diction said:


> Seriously?! Wow, that is something else!


Yep, a customer mentioned it as they had to return a beardie they had just brought from them after buying 1 of mine.

Plus my first generation plans are still underway, there being grown on and only 1 pairing I've produced is old/big enough to breed as I breed only for myself so don't produce many babies, either those being sold as 1st gen were from a brother and sister breeding or they weren't anything to do with the lines I'm working on at all!


----------



## wilkinss77

reptile_man_08 said:


> Great show with plenty of variety. I really don't have a clue how some of you are saying there wasn't much variety... Nice cool venue, plenty of space to move about, but one of the quietest shows I've been to.
> Only met a few people of the forum(s) which I found a bit surprising especially since my t shirt had my forum name on it.:lol2:
> Pics will be up ASAP


yeah, i don't get the 'not much variety' posts either- how could there not have been, when there was stuff you never see anywhere else?


----------



## CharOnSea

i picked up my tokay baby & my beautiful pinstripe gecko from suffolk geckos <3


----------



## Fizzit

Ian.g said:


> as a buyer....I thoroughly enjoyed it! it was relaxed...plenty of space, and not at all crowded. if I was a seller I may have been a bit fed up though, as unfortunately there was not that many people through the door, so as a result a lot of people barely sold anything....but if the venue stays, and is maybe held at a date not so close to doncaster, and is more known about things would be very different!....there were lots of hidden gems there! I was delighted to get myself an oregon red spotted garter snake! and seeing rubber boas for sale was a real treat!! there were some nice rat snakes there, and also some nice milks and a few nice kings too! all in all I think it was a good show that just suffered because of timing and lack of people knowing about it.


Humm i have to agree with this -the only reason i didn't make it to the show is that its a week off my pay day and i just couldn't afford it at this time in the month. I was gutted!


----------



## Connie_F

tom495 said:


> You are right people should know where to avoid or where to have caution and where the good guys are that know each individual animal on there stand. Shops quite regularly get slated on forums like this and after all sellers at these events are running a kind shop just without their own building. I would not say necessarily to avoid this bloke completely but just be cautious of his stock as its not bred by him, inspect it very, very carefully before purchase.


You have pm, Thanks Connie


----------



## tom495

Thanks for the pm Connie.

I feel I should maybe apologize for my reaction after the show the other day. The seller has just been in touch with me and has offered replacement or anything he can do to help. He also said it's all his fault for not noticing when packing. We are only human afterall and it's not like I've never made mistakes in my job. I think I jumped the gun slightly the other day but I was just very worried for my snakes health and emotions ran high. I'm not saying what happened was right at all but I have learnt from this a much bigger lesson when it comes to purchase at shows and also not to judge somebody to fast. I hold my hands up to that.


----------



## Paul_MTS

wilkinss77 said:


> you couldn't've been looking properly! there was LOADS of rare & unusual stuff there- a storr's monitor- ever seen one before? i ain't! bamboo ratsnakes- are they boring? how about fox snakes? rare aussie geckos? rosy boas? trinket ratsnakes? variable kingsnakes? none of them are boring- & all of them were at the show.


Wow touch a nerve?

Yer I saw all of them but none of them are my cup of tea and those species were few and far between. I spotted the fox snake and my instant reaction was "oh.... looks like a corn"

I'm not into lizards, however I loved seeing the blue tree monitor which was on show on someones table, rats and kings I'm just not into!

I don't need to explain my opinions though as that's all they are opinions. A show is only interesting to the people that find something new and exciting to themselves.

oh and FYI rosy boas are THE ugliest boa going.


----------



## reptile_man_08

Paul_MTS said:


> Wow touch a nerve?
> 
> Yer I saw all of them but none of them are my cup of tea and those species were few and far between. I spotted the fox snake and my instant reaction was "oh.... looks like a corn"
> 
> I'm not into lizards, however I loved seeing the blue tree monitor which was on show on someones table, rats and kings I'm just not into!
> 
> I don't need to explain my opinions though as that's all they are opinions. A show is only interesting to the people that find something new and exciting to themselves.
> 
> oh and FYI rosy boas are THE ugliest boa going.


So you've basically admitted there was plenty of variety (especially as far as UK shows go), just not specifically what you wanted...Picky.


----------



## Paul_MTS

I wouldn't say there was a large variety just because a handful of sellers have a 1 or 2 of slightly rarer species still doesn't tick all the boxes in my book.

I was very satisfied at an invert show I went to earlier in the year as there was plenty of everything, you would of had a hard time finding something you weren't into there.

As I say though, I'm into carpets and there was literally 5-6 carpets there I think, none of which tempted me in the slightest. the het granite IJ bred by paul harris did make me go oooohhhhhhhh though.

Yep, call me picky, I'm a guy with high standards.


----------



## reptile_man_08

Paul_MTS said:


> I wouldn't say there was a large variety just because a handful of sellers have a 1 or 2 of slightly rarer species still doesn't tick all the boxes in my book.
> 
> I was very satisfied at an invert show I went to earlier in the year as there was plenty of everything, you would of had a hard time finding something you weren't into there.
> 
> As I say though, I'm into carpets and there was literally 5-6 carpets there I think, none of which tempted me in the slightest. the het granite IJ bred by paul harris did make me go oooohhhhhhhh though.
> 
> Yep, call me picky, I'm a guy with high standards.


That's fair enough. Just thought it could give people the wrong idea when overall it was a great show. 
Yeh, there were very few carpets, I can see how that's irritating when you're looking for some!


----------



## Paul_MTS

Any show is a great show for newcomers, I certainly don't want to put of noooobbbbssss! But everyone should try these things for themselfs.

It won't put me off going to next years show, especially if it's the same venue as hopefully some breeders to my taste will be there.

Going to a show with no dosh in your pocket is always going to put a negative spin on things anyways lol.


----------



## reptile_man_08

Paul_MTS said:


> Any show is a great show for newcomers, I certainly don't want to put of noooobbbbssss! But everyone should try these things for themselfs.
> 
> It won't put me off going to next years show, especially if it's the same venue as hopefully some breeders to my taste will be there.
> 
> Going to a show with no dosh in your pocket is always going to put a negative spin on things anyways lol.


There was certainly more variety than any shop I have been to before has...
Went to my first show in 2008 now, and they're only getting bigger and better from my experience! 
I was the same, zilch. The albino Taiwan's really were my fancy. And phelsuma. And Ornate's, and trinket snakes...Yeh there was a lot there I could have bought if I had money and the space.:lol2:


----------



## MCEE

OK. This WAS my first expo/show. My interest is in lizards. I have no interest in snakes and I am not even into geckos. The show itself seemed to comprise of about 40% snakes, 25% geckos, 15% equipment and accessories 10% bearded dragons, 7% inverts and the last 3% were the rarer lizards (and most of those were sold by the German guy).

So, all in all, I found it a tad disapointing. I was quite looking forward to obtaining some species that have been on my wish list for ages and, naively, I expected to come accross some of these at this show. I even got in early (about 10:15) in the hope I might catch somthing good before it was sold. After all, this is not a shop where you only expect to be presented with "bread and butter" stock with the odd rarity thrown in for good measure. Maybe I should not have set my expectations too high and should really have understood that the reason rarer species were not at the show is because they are...erm....rarer. Still, I shall know next time not to expect great things at one of these shows and feel it may be easier to obtain animals through classifieds and the like.

Don't get me wrong, if you were after snakes or geckos this show was for you. However, if you were after anything else there was very little on offer. Maybe the show was, indeed, a victim of timing, being, only a week after Doncaster and a few weeks after Kempton, and the rarer stuff was just was no longer available. It is a shame because the venue was ideal.


----------

